# New Member



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

WD1794.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Riverjackson (Jan 5, 2020)

Welcome
To AT


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

WD1794 said:


> Long time lurker, interested in buying bows through the classifieds section, but not allowed to post in there until have I have street cred I guess...


Yes. This is a community forum, not a Buy & Sell. The Classifieds are a perk of being an active member. You will need 20 quality posts (not spamming) and 2 weeks membership.


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

Tim Roberts said:


> WD1794.



Is "welcome" posted 20 times considered quality?


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

H. R. Pearson said:


> Is "welcome" posted 20 times considered quality?


Nope. Those things are now being monitored to eliminate the spam posting.


----------



## WD1794 (Aug 22, 2021)

VeritasHunter said:


> Yes. This is a community forum, not a Buy & Sell. The Classifieds are a perk of being an active member. You will need 20 quality posts (not spamming) and 2 weeks membership.


Does arguing back and forth with folks about FOC, MO vs KE, or Asking "why doesn't my bow hit is IBO speed?" count as not spamming?


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

WD1794 said:


> Does arguing back and forth with folks about FOC, MO vs KE, or Asking "why doesn't my bow hit is IBO speed?" count as not spamming?


That would be up to the admins. But usually we are talking about the people that post 20 single word, or single sentence replies. It is fairly obvious when it's happening.


----------



## WD1794 (Aug 22, 2021)

VeritasHunter said:


> That would be up to the admins. But usually we are talking about the people that post 20 single word, or single sentence replies. It is fairly obvious when it's happening.


Fair enough. It's a tricky place to be in - I've been here for well over a year, but I never felt the need to get an account. I don't have the ego to think that my opinion, as someone who has been shooting a bow for less than 3 years, carries much weight. Similarly, nearly all of my questions have been answered on here. I like to follow the discussions, but don't really need to throw my hat into the ring - more often than now, that would probably lower the level of the conversation!


----------



## jusdjad (Aug 28, 2021)

S


WD1794 said:


> Long time lurker, interested in buying bows through the classifieds section, but not allowed to post in there until have I have street cred I guess...


Same for me...can't post yet as a new member.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from PSU state college pa


----------



## jcope99 (Nov 28, 2020)

Welcome from Iowa


----------



## jusdjad (Aug 28, 2021)

Anyone know for sure--how long it takes before you can post in classifieds? Or if you purchase the archery talk membership, can you post right away then?


----------



## MBubz (Oct 29, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Otis3 (Aug 20, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## EOD-LBZ (Mar 15, 2021)

Welcome from AK


----------



## Rustypos (Apr 21, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## A. Math (Oct 22, 2021)

Salam everyone,
Despite being alone wolf (ADHD) I Finally have the courage to join your community. I am more interested in modern recurve bow and super curve limbs.
All the best
A. Math


----------



## Eg0rd0n (Nov 20, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk from NE


----------



## Jq2 (May 24, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Drew dockendorf (Nov 5, 2021)

WD1794 said:


> Long time lurker, interested in buying bows through the classifieds section, but not allowed to post in there until have I have street cred I guess...


Good luck with your purchases.


----------



## GTkai (10 mo ago)

WD1794 said:


> Long time lurker, interested in buying bows through the classifieds section, but not allowed to post in there until have I have street cred I guess...


That happened to me too


----------



## Iso pro (May 13, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Str8vane (11 mo ago)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Gibson314 (11 mo ago)

Welcome from CA!


----------



## Griffmcc11 (12 mo ago)

dont be blue I too am new


----------



## appascual (10 mo ago)

Hey, new to this forum and hoping to learn more about this sport. Looking through a few threads and already picked up a thing or two about this sport. Thanks


----------



## Airspeed272 (10 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------

